# What to bring on Overseas Contract Deployment.



## ShortMedic (Nov 4, 2018)

Hey I need advice on what to bring on deployment to Afghanistan on deployment. Any tips and items of intrest would be fantastic !


----------



## akflightmedic (Nov 4, 2018)

Anything you need you can buy there on base. If they do not have it, then AMAZON delivers....

Do yourself a favor and pack light until you get settled and determine what you really need.


----------

